

Map Trends Show Mobile And App Growth Outpacing Browsers - DotNetPete1
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/18/map-trends-show-mobile-and-app-growth-outpacing-browsers/

======
DotNetPete1
and bunch of the companies are still betting on the web platform, trying to
convince others that web is the best way on mobile development.

The webview on android uses at least 4 threads, which consumes a lot more
battery and slower than native apps that's written efficiently. And the worst
part is, even if you are loading "HTML" straight from your phone, it still
will never as efficient and smooth as the native apps.

I think the only exception to the rule is WebOS, which runs extremely smooth,
this is because the entire architecture was built that way.

